# 1930s Marconi Transmitter



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

For all you Radio Operators out there !

This Marconi Radio Transmitter was in use at Ushinish Lighthouse, Lochskiport, South Uist in the 1930s.

Today it can be seen in the Kildonan Museum , South Uist, to whom it was donated by Malcolm MacLeod, grandson of the MacLeod family of Lochskiport who had the only shop there and who supplied the three families living at the remote Ushinish Lighthouse, once per week, with provisions, etc., delivered by boat from Lochskiport.

The Ushinish Light was very familiar to the fishing boats working the Minch, especially the ringnet herring men returning back out to the Isles on a dark night, in poor weather, after landing their catch in Mallaig. It was always a comfort to see that light probing the murky night, knowing home was not far away now !


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Haven't changed much then. (Jester)


LouisB


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

They were still around in the 1960s on fishing vessels and some coasters. There were somewhat smaller versions, the Albatross and the Seamew.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

I think there used to be a couple similar to that one in the cottages at the back of the Soldiers Point Hotel when the TV bloke used to live there.


----------



## Onewatt (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Marconi seagull service info*

Hi all,
I'm new to the group and came across the forum when searching for information on the above tx/rx. 
I'm in the process of overhauling one of the above and just wondered if anyone would be able to provide a copy of any service data or circuit details to assist me
Thank you for letting me join.
Seasons greetings.
Onewatt


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Onewatt,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. You are more than welcome and I am sure some of the Radioroom crew will come up with info for you.

Hawkey01


----------



## Onewatt (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re:info & welcome*

Thanks for the welcome Hawkey01

Any tech info on the seagull Will be of help and its an ongoing project so no desperate rush.

Many Thanks
Onewatt


----------

